# Glock 30 (sub compact .45)



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally found a 9 round mag for my glock 30. They have been very hard to find at least for me. I have heard they quit making them and I heard they still make them they are just behind who knows. I do know every online store I tried say they are out of stock with no ETA and they are not available to order from Glock. You can find them on ebay but no way am I paying those prices. I was out of town and walked into a gun shop and asked the guy behind the counter and he said sure I have them how many do you want. It is about 1/4" shorter than the standard 10 round mag. I don't know if the shorter mag will make it easier to conceal but I have always wanted to have the option of the flush fit 9 round mag. I plan to head to the range with it first to test it out. I also got a delivery yesterday of 1,000 rds. yea hoo .


----------



## Broncs (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice find! Where did you get your case of ammo from?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Freedom munitions. They have been running FREE shipping offers on in stock items. I think this weekend they are having FREE shipping on 1,000 rds or more. They have new and remanufactured shells. I've used both without any issues.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I had the same problem finding 9 round magazines last year for the G30, I was able to find them at a gun show and bought the only 3 that a vendor had. I'm surprised that no one stocks them yet. GlockStore.com has them listed in their latest catalog and on-line with no indication that they are out of stock? The last time I ordered parts from them they indicated what was in stock or not.


----------

